# Southern Pimiento Spread



## Uncle Bob (Feb 11, 2007)

1 Small Jar pimientos
2 cups Extra Sharp Cheddar
1/2 cup Mayonnaise or to your liking..
1/2 t. yellow mustard
1/2 t. Creole mustard
1/2 t. garlic powder
1 t. Cajun Seasoning..
1/4 t. cayenne (optional)
Couple of shots of Tabasco...

Mix all together in a med. bowl..Chill for 24 hours...
Serve on bread, crackers, celery etc.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Feb 11, 2007)

Another terrific use for Southern Pimiento Cheese is to make grilled cheese sandwiches with it.  They're HEAVENLY, & quite popular in many pub-type restaurants in central/southern Virginia.  I LOVE the stuff, regardless of the recipe for it (& their are literally DOZENS of variations)!!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 11, 2007)

Grilled cheese....YES!!!!!!!!


----------



## Candocook (Feb 11, 2007)

I love to make "pimento cheese" with roasted red peppers and white Canadian or Vermont extra sharp cheddar. Talk about GOOD!!!  Just cheese, peppers, mayo, and some cayenne or hot sauce to taste--and not much of the latter.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 12, 2007)

The garlic in it ...is what I love! Especially about two days after you make it...


----------



## Constance (Feb 12, 2007)

You sure have some great recipes, Uncle Bob. Are you up for adoption?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 12, 2007)

Constance said:
			
		

> You sure have some great recipes, Uncle Bob. Are you up for adoption?


 
Well I dunno about great...just good basic stuff...with a twist here and there! I even heard of putting a find grind of onion in pimento & cheese..when the Vidalias get here I may try it..Adoption ...I wish somebody would!!


----------

